# SchH3, what does it take?



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sure this has been answered already, but I cannot find my question!

So for those of you who know me, although I am quite new to the forums, I've been researching GSD's for a little while now and am very interested in getting one in the future.

My question is, what does it take to obtain a SchH3 title... or a even a SchH1 or 2.

I understand to obtain a SchH3 title, you must be patient and spend countless hours training. But how easy / hard is it? I mean, I don't think you can just go to some random Schutzhund trainer and get the title. I'd have to do research to find a good Schutzhund trainer in my area.

From people that own dogs with the title, how long does it normally take? A couple months? A couple years?

Sorry for being a noob, this type of stuff just interests me! I found a couple websites that have abbreviations for the titles I didn't understand:

German Shepherd Titles & Ratings

Dog Titles & Abbreviations

Any and all information is welcome! 

Thank you very much,
-Jimmy:wub:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you start from a puppy, or a non-messed up green dog, and IF you have a supportive club, and IF your dog has the temperament, and IF train every week (wih more training at home)..... 1 and 1/2 to 2 years.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

It takes a high prey drive, balanced dogs to obtain a ScH3 tittle. A LOT of work on both the owner and dog. This tittle can take years to achieve. 

Find a club near by and start going. Watch and talk to the owners/trainers. There is a lot to learn by watching them work. You will need a good club/trainer to assist you. 


Good dog + Good Club/Trainer = Schutzhund Tittles (eventually)


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

This is exactly what I was looking for, thank you!

Finding a Schutzhund trainer in Nevada is going to be a little difficult, so it might not work out... but I will be doing my research before anything happens.

Thank you!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

gagsd said:


> If you start from a puppy, or a non-messed up green dog, and IF you have a supportive club, and IF your dog has the temperament, and IF train every week (wih more training at home)..... 1 and 1/2 to 2 years.


And that is the most likely scenario for an experienced trainer who has titled dogs before. 

If you are new to this, more realistically, it can take two years to just get the BH. Dog should be ready for a SchH1 by the time he is 3 years old or so. Most people who train for fun usually space out each level (sch 1, 2, 3,) by a year, but it can be done quickly in progression too, spaced out by the availability of trial in the area. 

It is a life-style. We have club training 3 times a week. I work on my own almost everyday on something, do most of the tracking on my own. My dog 
_may_ be ready for a Sch1 in the fall, but I'm in no hurry - next year will do just as well too.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I think you forgot one step in there a BH before a Sch. I and the dog needs to be at least 15monts old prior to first trial. As far as Sch. in your area check out the dvg club in Las Vegas I have heard good thing about the guy running that club. When I first started I was not sure how much time it would take, however I have enjoyed every moment of it since I have got a stronger bond with my dog and he loves the work.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have taken 2 dogs to Schh3, several others titled as well....have Csabre trained to Schh3, but between lack of ....time on tracking, and heat/trying to get an Ufo litter from her, just have not trialed her past Schh1....training her daughter Bengal now as well...

It takes thousands of miles on the truck, hundreds of hours, alot of help from good trainers/decoys/helpers to finish a dog....alot of early mornings, dedication, travel, tears, and sweat to perfect every exercise...alot of $$ on gas if you have to travel (I have worn out one 4x4 PU ~ 250K miles - pretty much all dog related!) and even more money...the cost of the puppy is incidental to the overall end cost...so get the best prospect you can find if you are going to do it!!!

Lee


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I would say minimum of 3years to get a pup to SchH3 if train HOT and not pay for a title. Disclaimer being if dog and handler have what it takes and support is good with 2-3 days a week club training. If not then maybe 5+ years or never. It is not easy.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I approach Schutzhund training as a lifestyle....


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm guessing BH is the stage before SchH1?


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

BH is supposed to be a temperment evaluation primarily, though I think the AKC CGC is better for that. It's a title you must get pretty much before you can do anything else. Basically shows that you have put in enough training to have control over your dog.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

mthurston0001 said:


> BH is supposed to be a temperment evaluation primarily, though I think the AKC CGC is better for that. It's a title you must get pretty much before you can do anything else. Basically shows that you have put in enough training to have control over your dog.


Thank you for this!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

This is the link to USCA. United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Schutzhund Training

There is a brief synopsis of the sport here.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What it takes is the right dog with the right handler. Time depends a lot on the dog, the dedication of the handler, the handler's skill, the handler's willingness to travel to trials and the support group/club with which they have to work. Puppy to SchH3 can take 2.5 years or it can take 5. Males often take longer than females. Many of those out there with goals of top competition don't rush the dogs and will train them to the 3 before trialing. They will then title the dog in a short period of time. The dog will often be 3 pushing 4 years old.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have a 2 year old male who has been in schH for about a year... we are still not ready for his BH. Hopefully in the next year he will be but if not we will continue to work at it.

I also have a 15 week old pup who is just starting out, I hope to have a "1" on her by her 2nd birthday. Fingers crossed!

I should mention, I train at home every day and work with a club once per week (new decoy starts this week!!!!!  )


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Trained my male at a distant club for 6-9 months at about 15 mths but life got in the way. Started at new local club last Jan with my male (now 4), and my female (2 in sept). My female was brand new and about 15 mnths old. BH'ed both back to back in may. Planning on SchH1 both back to back in Oct. I will trial both dogs at every trial all the way to SchH3


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

depends. 

Do you have a full time job and travel to it? Do you have a club near or travel to it? How is the helper? How is the club? How often does it meet? How often do you train? Do you trial at your own club or travel to others to do? Time of year and availability of trials? 

And on......


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It takes years of dedication, a lot money spent on gas, club dues, parent org dues,trial entry fees, and a fair amount of luck. In the US, as spread out as we are, and as sparse as SchH clubs are, as few trials as there are unless you cross state lines, it just takes way longer and costs more than in other countries. It's a life style, and consumes time like nothing else I ever tried. 

Minimum age for a BH is 15 mos, a [email protected] 18 mos, 2 @ 21mos, 3 @ 24 mos. I've only seen that done once. Spent 3 yrs at it and threw in the towel, but enjoyed it a lot, miss it, still track for kicks...which reminds me, it' been 1.5 hours since the track was layed, think we'll go run it.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

dOg said:


> It takes years of dedication, a lot money spent on gas, club dues, parent org dues,trial entry fees, and a fair amount of luck. In the US, as spread out as we are, and as sparse as SchH clubs are, as few trials as there are unless you cross state lines, it just takes way longer and costs more than in other countries. It's a life style, and consumes time like nothing else I ever tried.
> 
> Minimum age for a BH is 15 mos, a [email protected] 18 mos, 2 @ 21mos, 3 @ 24 mos. I've only seen that done once. Spent 3 yrs at it and threw in the towel, but enjoyed it a lot, miss it, still track for kicks...which reminds me, it' been 1.5 hours since the track was layed, think we'll go run it.


Curious, why'd you throw in the towel?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Hugo just didn't much care for it...he did it for me, but would rather lick you to death. Plenty of prey, not much fight, and so we reached the point of diminishing return. I decided it was time.

I must admit though never happy with the politics of the sport's many organizations, the loyalty oath of the JA made me want to puke. I tried to ignore it, but it colored the whole deal once the bliss of ignorance vanished. I had to grin when it was the GSDCA/WDA on the podium in Austria, laugh when the answer is a Czech line dog, and hope someday it won't matter to anyone as much as it no longer matters to me.
But, I expect it'll snow in hades first.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

mthurston0001 said:


> BH is supposed to be a temperment evaluation primarily, though I think the AKC CGC is better for that. It's a title you must get pretty much before you can do anything else. Basically shows that you have put in enough training to have control over your dog.


When it come to temperament, I think the evaluator is much more important than anything else. And since the the only thing a person has to do to become a CGC evaluator is take a very simple online test, I have to strongly disagree with you.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

dOg said:


> Hugo just didn't much care for it...he did it for me, but would rather lick you to death. Plenty of prey, not much fight, and so we reached the point of diminishing return. I decided it was time.


Much respect


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks! It was not easy, but I still think it was the correct decision for this team. Who knows what tomorrow will bring, and the knowledge gained is our's - always.

I agree the CGC is a far cry from the BH, which is more like a CGC & CD, and requires much more work than a CGC to pass because it is that much more difficult, and a much better temperament test in traffic portion. It's been my experience folks who say it's the same have not experienced it, thus simply don't know the difference. Even just the heeling pattern, on-lead is harder. Add the off lead, and many CGC passers will fail, and not be able to attempt Part 2.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fast said:


> When it come to temperament, I think the evaluator is much more important than anything else. And since the the only thing a person has to do to become a CGC evaluator is take a very simple online test, I have to strongly disagree with you.


The evaluator *is* a _very_ important factor. However, my comment was only cosidering only the exercises involved and not the evaluator, as what the tests consist of can vary greatly and still remain within the rules. I think the BH by design is more training than temperment testing.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

My own dog is turning 4 August 6th and he hasn't gotten a 1 yet. Our club isn't as serious as I would like, they are more of a we get it when we get it group. Also, I moved around a lot when he was a puppy so he got worked in a lot of different Schutzhund clubs. He has almost everything down for a 1 but we need to work on some handler issues. This dog so needed an experienced handler and not a newer handler like I was. I've learned a ton from him and we'll work towards titling till the day he can't do it anymore. 

A good club and support system is VITAL to getting a dog trained!!! Remember that!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Fast said:


> When it come to temperament, I think the evaluator is much more important than anything else. And since the the only thing a person has to do to become a CGC evaluator is take a very simple online test, I have to strongly disagree with you.


I agree, it's all about the evaluator, and even then sometimes our hands are tied. I'm not an evaluator but a friend of mine is (I train with/under her for the "pet" type stuff with my non-SchH dogs) and I help her do the tests. I play the role of the "stranger" and do the greeting, grooming, separation, etc so I tell my friend/evaluator if the dog passed or not. Unfortunately we've had to pass dogs I that I know are nervy, nippy dogs but the owner trained obsessively for the week leading up and then exercised their dog into the ground so it would pass the CGC. I had to pass a spoiled rotten yappy little dog that I'd otherwise never try to pet, but on the day of the test it did everything correctly.  I've used the CGC to help me get rental housing with GSDs that do SchH so I try to take it seriously and generally test my dogs on multiple occasions, not just speed train to get through it. Really it's super easy other than the part where you heel your dog directly toward another dog and they have to stop and not sniff or do anything even though they are basically face to face. That's something I never do "in real life" with my dogs whether they are dog-friendly or dog-aggressive.

There is also the ATTS test. Again the validity of the test depends on the evaluator. What I do like about that test is that a good evaluator is supposed to take breed and training into consideration. So when I do it with a GSD that has protection training and titles, the evaluator will expect my dog to alert, hit the end of the leash, and show some aggression to the "unfriendly stranger" whereas my mutt pet dog with no training might just give a "woof!" and stand there.


----------

